# Shutter Island



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm amazed there's no thread on this movie already?!

Admittedly, from the previews I'd seen, I wasn't sure what the movie was about, but we gave it a shot.

I can't really talk about the plot too much without giving away spoilers, but this thing is as good as any psychothriller I've ever seen. In places, it reminds me of The Shining.

An intense and twisted ride! Well worth the ticket.

I'd look for it to be in contention for an Oscar or three.


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

Martin Scorsese has tried something different and succeeded.


----------



## veronicacarter (Apr 30, 2010)

Since Scorsese is a stylist,fabulous and the film is enjoyable. It would be more so if you could take out your brain and experience it only with eyes and ears. I enjoyed lot and very good time pass .


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

veronicacarter said:


> Since Scorsese is a stylist,fabulous and the film is enjoyable. It would be more so if you could take out your brain and experience it only with eyes and ears. I enjoyed lot and very good time pass .


Interesting take, *Veronica*. I may change my mind and see the film afterall.

...and welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s


----------

